# Searching for VW camper van transfers



## mrs maggot (Apr 14, 2009)

Hi, i have been searching for VW camper van transfers, i have searched pro-world, X-it and wild side, anyone seen any ?? or have VW campers sudenly become unfashionable ?

thanks


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

for such a limited market, you may have to make your own...check out this website for photos;
Camper van | Royalty Free Stock Photo Image | iStockphoto.com


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Volkswagen does NOT allow the reproduction of their vehicles or anything that looks similar. They will pursue violators.


----------



## mrs maggot (Apr 14, 2009)

Volkswagen does NOT allow the reproduction of their vehicles or anything that looks similar. They will pursue violators

thats odd because i have seen them, as transfers on a website, i was busy trying to get other orders on for other products, and now cannot find them again they were the cartoon type, rather than photo type


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

just because you see an image on a transfer does not mean it was legally printed or that they person who made it had a license to do so. The internet is full of illegal reproductions of images...do some get away with it....you betcha....do some get caught ...you betcha...


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

I can assure you that VW will come after you. They have become very protective. I am in 3 VW car clubs. I own three hince the name Veedub3. We had the VW symbol incoporated into our clubs logo and every single person in each of the clubs were sent a cease and desist notice. It seemed as if they got a hold of our roster and went down the list. This happend about 10 years ago. Since then we have had to get approval. A logo was designed and they gave up permission to use it. But before we passed it by them they shut us all down. If someone is printing VW camper shirts, I hope they have permission.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

charles95405 said:


> just because you see an image on a transfer does not mean it was legally printed or that they person who made it had a license to do so. The internet is full of illegal reproductions of images...do some get away with it....you betcha....do some get caught ...you betcha...



How true! Counterfeiting is rampant on the internet. Make sure you know the supplier.


----------



## mrs maggot (Apr 14, 2009)

thanks guys really interesting stuff, i wonder if they have been taken off as it was one of the bigger sites, i have ordered with you at proworld before, so only use the bigger companies, im sure this was via a uk transfer company, damm wish i had used a bookmark now.

i normally only do bike stuff, and a few hotrod style ones, but i have a clothing client that wants some done. i am thinking i will make some artwork up and approach VW - they can only say no i guess.

someone sent me a link to tshirtsuk at who have some camper designs on, so i guess they have permission to do them, so asking VW might not give me a no. will let you know how i get on.

interesting market, you can get vw, salt n pepper pots, mugs, and some pretty awful stuff, yet there are no t shirt prints licenced - way to go VW !


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

I would check with VW Licensing in Germany to inquire if they authorize anyone to sell transfers. I do not believe they do.


----------



## mrs maggot (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks Ed i will, laura

i have found this site http://www.vw.com/companyinfo/trademarkprogram/en/


----------

